# Panasonic to end plasma TV's.



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if I want to cry?

http://www.whathifi.com/news/update...in (18.04.2013)&utm_content=article9_headline


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

thats a shame. bought my plasma second hand which was 18 months old at the time. 2 years on and its still going strong with great picture quality and best of all the speakers arn't bad. panasonic for life


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll cry with you as I sit here and watch a Panasonic plasma .... Looks like I need to upgrade to one of the last ones before they dissapear.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Really bad news concentrating on profits at the expense of quality does not sound good!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

What a shame. I love my Panny plasma


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Must never let my Pioneer plasma go.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Noooo  first Pioneer, and now Panasonic. I have only owned only Panasonic plasma displays for my living room for over 10 years now (originally bought a Fujitsu in the early days of plasma technology when Fujitsu were very good plasmas and shared panels with Panasonic). I hate the artificial picture produced on lcd displays for watching films!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was confirmed about 6 months ago. 

Sad to lose quality and competition from any market.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad news indeed,i've got a panasonic and pioneer.plasma's far superior to LCD imo.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Sad news indeed,i've got a panasonic and pioneer.plasma's far superior to LCD imo.


My plasma is about 10 years old now (I think) The pq is still better than most lcd screens so I havent replaced the old fella.
Tried a new samsung on a friends recommendation but sent it back after trying to watch a footy match, it just couldnt cope. Some people just want a pretty looking screen, the thinner the better. Some of us still like watching sports with decent sound to go with it.
Each to their own but this is bad news for me was considering the panny flagship vt model but might wait a bit more)


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I popped into my local John Lewis and was surprised to see hardly any LCD/plasma TVS in the tv section. It was quite strange. used to be full of them once upon a time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Terrible news. I have yet to see an lcd that can match a plasma in terms of pic quality. LCDs just suck. Can't get on with the pics they produce.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bigup said:


> I popped into my local John Lewis and was surprised to see hardly any LCD/plasma TVS in the tv section. It was quite strange. used to be full of them once upon a time.


Huh? What was there then if there were no LCD or Plasma TVs??


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

LED the way forward now.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

There aren't any LED panels.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

colarado red said:


> LED the way forward now.


You mean LCD panels with LED backight :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think some people actually think they're LED pixels on these TVs... Ah well that's marketing and praying on naivety for you.

LED edge lit if anything is worse than CCFL. LED backlit is possibly an improvement, and RGB LED backlit arrays with area dimming even better but still not a patch on a good plasma panel.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I think some people actually think they're LED pixels on these TVs... Ah well that's marketing and praying on naivety for you.
> 
> LED edge lit if anything is worse than CCFL. LED backlit is possibly an improvement, and RGB LED backlit arrays with area dimming even better but still not a patch on a good plasma panel.


Funny you say that,last year a client i built wardrobes for at work bought some LED tv's and gave me his old plasma which won the european award in 2009 for best plasma tv ever made Pioneer PDPLX-6090 which is adjustable to ISF standard,so you can view movies exactly as the director intended.
First film i watched on it was Apocalypse Now,absoloutely blown away by it.Now residing on my front room wall.The guy isn't really a tech head he's just rich and,he just succumbed to the hype of thin cabinets and the next big thing.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

That Pioneer was a great unit. Used to love the old Kuro TVs


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> That Pioneer was a great unit. Used to love the old Kuro TVs


Cheers mate.Lol yeah i'm a lucky fcucker sometimes steve,i couldn't believe it when he said take it if you want it gazza.He's a top man though.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like I need to start building wardrobes. Lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone actually read the article?

They aren't stopping them, they are stopping ongoing R&D in to new panels. Eventually they will stop producing them entirely but not yet.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

The way I understood the article, they will continue producing their current 2013 range of plasma for another year. But they are not going to be developing any new plasma models and will be completely stopping all plasma production in around a year. I might buy one of their current 2013 plasma range towards the end of their production, hopefully will be able to pick them up for a good price at by then.
A lot of people complain about plasmas using a lot more energy compared to lcd and led, but I remember when I worked out the actual difference in price per year, although it was higher, it is still a very small amount and not even worth thinking about when you are spending so much money on the TV itself. Also, a lot of companies publish the max energy usage for plasma screens (pure bright white image) but you should be using the average power usage value, which is not too much higher than lcd tvs.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

My brother called me yesterday to tell me lol

I've got the last pioneer model ever made and it's brilliant, shame to see panny go same way.
I try having this conversation with colleagues at work about pq and get weird looks, same with detailing


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

best buy one of these now then:

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_1,cos_1.1,cos_1.1.1/142976

(if only ) :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im wanting to get a new TV this year so will definately be getting a Panny plasma while I can. 
Our current panny plasma will move to the other lounge.
The tv in the other lounge will move to the bedroom.
TV in the bedroom will probably get given away to friends/family. 
Its funny how tv's get moved around the house, every move takes it closer to the TV heaven in the sky


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thought I'd add to this thread as I'm looking to get my first plasma before they go. I know it's the poverty spec plasma but any opinions on this one - http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/pana-txp42x60b

I will be using a PS3 for streaming and maybe the odd game like GT6 but it's mainly for watching TV and films.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I sould say it's a very good buy if your budget is around the £300 and below mark. Have you considered purchasing a better spec used plasma? You would be able to pick up a FullHD 1080p Panasonic for around the same price, but then of course you dont get a warranty.

Amazon sell the same tv for £10 les with free delivery:
Panasonic TX-P42X60B 42-inch Freeview HD Ready Plasma TV (New for 2013): Amazon.co.uk: TV

Or Richer Sounds also offer a 5 year warranty for an extra £28 ontop of their price.

Here is the avforums review of the TV
:http://www.avforums.com/review/panasonic-x60-tx-p42x60b-plasma-tv-review.514


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'll cry with you as I sit here and watch a Panasonic plasma .... Looks like I need to upgrade to one of the last ones before they dissapear.


Thats exactly what we have just done. Bought the high spec 50 inch as my son told me about them stopping production...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I ended up buying the 42GT60 42"Panasonic plasma. Im still running it in but its a superb tv, HD & 3D are amazing.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

My Panasonic Plasma died a few weeks avoid after 5 years. Replaced it with a Samsung LED TV! Much better in every way than the Panasonic, will be sticking with Samsung now.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I also did the same got a bargain price on a GT50 with 5 year warranty


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> I ended up buying the 42GT60 42"Panasonic plasma. Im still running it in but its a superb tv, HD & 3D are amazing.


We are going through the "burning in " process or whatever its called.. When I say we I mean myself and my son as we bought one each and got a great price... We have played a couplke of 3D DVDs today and wow what a cracking view..
Our thoughts were that it will be likely 5 years before OLED TVs are at a sensible price so buying the latest Panasonic with its 5 year manufacturer backed guarantee was the way to go...

LED TVs seem ace up to 40 or 42 inch then Plasma blows them away.. Watching LED at an angle is not pleasant either.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> Thats exactly what we have just done. Bought the high spec 50 inch as my son told me about them stopping production...





ChuckH said:


> We are going through the "burning in " process or whatever its called.. When I say we I mean myself and my son as we bought one each and got a great price... We have played a couplke of 3D DVDs today and wow what a cracking view..


Im guessing you got the 50VT65 model?

Ive had no signs of image retention whatsoever with my GT model, which can be an issue with a new plasmas. Just make sure you avoid the Dynamic picture mode, which is far too bright for me anyway. I wasn't even ready for a new TV until later this year when the new living room will be ready, but I wanted to get one whilst I could. Ive unboxed it for xmas but then I'll probably be boxing it up again until the room is ready. Or maybe not!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Chrisr1806 said:


> My Panasonic Plasma died a few weeks avoid after 5 years. Replaced it with a Samsung LED TV! Much better in every way than the Panasonic, will be sticking with Samsung now.


Let us know how you get on with samsungs warranty


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh my god some of the comments in here are idiotic. 

Plasma is better than LCD and LED? Do you people know what you're actually writing? 

Plasma is absolutely terrible. Far too pixilated, poor quality and extremely dim. LCD is a lot brighter and slightly sharper and longer lasting. The LED one is the best on the market now due to the million little bulbs inside the set. 

Whoever says Plasma is better, especially Panasonic of all makes, needs shooting!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Oh my god some of the comments in here are idiotic.
> 
> Plasma is better than LCD and LED? Do you people know what you're actually writing?
> 
> ...


The only difference between LCD and LED is the backlight.
LED tvs still use LCD screens they just illuminate them using LED strips behind the screen whereas LCD uses fluorescent tubes.

The actual screen technology is identical.

The ones you are thinking of are amoled or Oled screens which have one LED for each pixel of the screen.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Rocking a 60" LG Plasma tv and I'm loving it.

Long live Plasma.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> The only difference between LCD and LED is the backlight.
> LED tvs still use LCD screens they just illuminate them using LED strips behind the screen whereas LCD uses fluorescent tubes.
> 
> The actual screen technology is identical.
> ...


Either way, to say Plasma is superior to LCD/LED is barbaric.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

sitalchauhan said:


> I sould say it's a very good buy if your budget is around the £300 and below mark. Have you considered purchasing a better spec used plasma? You would be able to pick up a FullHD 1080p Panasonic for around the same price, but then of course you dont get a warranty.
> 
> Amazon sell the same tv for £10 les with free delivery:
> Panasonic TX-P42X60B 42-inch Freeview HD Ready Plasma TV (New for 2013): Amazon.co.uk: TV
> ...


Cheers mate, I've already done my homework, just wanted to know if anyone here had experience with it. I've not thought about buying used and TBH I think I would prefer new anyway. There is also the ST model but it's twice the price. If it was abit cheaper I'd consider it.

I'm not even sure I need a 1080p TV. Most of what I will watch is 720p and if it's anything like my 6 year old 32" Sony LCD in the bedroom when using the PS3 it should be fine. There is a new 22" Samsung LCD in the other bedroom and TBH I'm not that impressed with it even after adjusting the settings. It's quite bright and the colours don't look natural.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Oh my god some of the comments in here are idiotic.
> 
> Plasma is better than LCD and LED? Do you people know what you're actually writing?
> 
> ...


You don't work for Currys by any chance ? :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Rundie said:


> You don't work for Currys by any chance ? :lol:


No lol, I just HATE Plasma.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Oh my god some of the comments in here are idiotic.
> 
> Plasma is better than LCD and LED? Do you people know what you're actually writing?
> 
> ...


Just by the facts that you describe LED as having millions of little bulbs inside, tells me you know nothing about TV's at all.
Have a look at this link , guess they also have all the reviews wrong as well:lol:
http://awards.whathifi.com/awards/2013/televisions
Seems Plasma TV's got the top 4 spots!!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cole_exclusiv said:


> No lol, I just HATE Plasma.


I bet they rub their hands when they see you walk in


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Just by the facts that describe LED as having millions of little bulbs inside, tells me you know nothing about TV's at all.
> Have a look at this link , guess they also have all the reviews wrong as well:lol:
> http://awards.whathifi.com/awards/2013/televisions
> Seems Plasma TV's got the top 4 spots!!:thumb:
> ...


I'll simply reply to this with an ok.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Just by the facts that you describe LED as having millions of little bulbs inside, tells me you know nothing about TV's at all.
> Have a look at this link , guess they also have all the reviews wrong as well:lol:
> http://awards.whathifi.com/awards/2013/televisions
> Seems Plasma TV's got the top 4 spots!!:thumb:
> ...


http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2012/televisions

Lets see what it said in 2012 when I got my TV I got the Sony KDL HX853:thumb: LED everyone said plasma plasma plasma , went for this and it been fantastic, it seems in 2012 plasma was not the king after all, not enough RD went into new plasma


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cole_exclusiv said:


> I'll simply reply to this with an ok.


Yeah, sometimes best bet to simply admit defeat at times.
Not knocking LED/LCD TV's, but a well calibrated Plasma is very hard to beat for picture quality and those top 4 TV's reflect that quality.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Yeah, sometimes best bet to simply admit defeat at times.
> Not knocking LED/LCD TV's, but a well calibrated Plasma is very hard to beat for picture quality and those top 4 TV's reflect that quality.


Oh I didn't read the link, whether or not a simple survey out weights peoples opinions to plasma TV's, I know myself and many other people would never own a Plasma TV at all. 
If I had to have a Plasma TV, I'd sell it in the local paper for pennies.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't see the need to enter into the plasma v lcd debate. Those who are in the know, know which to choose (those that don't, choose LCD )

But there are environments when LCD might be more preferable, such as in daylight in a very bright room etc. But other than that, switch on a quality plasma, darken the room, play a bluray film and then you realise why you purchased a plasma.

Sadly the masses have chosen aesthetics rather than performance, and plasmas are soon to be no more.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Oh I didn't read the link, whether or not a simple survey out weights peoples opinions to plasma TV's, I know myself and many other people would never own a Plasma TV at all.
> If I had to have a Plasma TV, I'd sell it in the local paper for pennies.


That's fine, we are all entitled to our opinions.
If you do get hold of a Panasonic plasma and want to see for a few pennies, give us a message and I will buy it off you, I have 10p spare:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Oh I didn't read the link, whether or not a simple survey out weights peoples opinions to plasma TV's, I know myself and many other people would never own a Plasma TV at all.
> If I had to have a Plasma TV, I'd sell it in the local paper for pennies.


Its actually good that most people I visit own an LCD, so that when I get home I can appreciate my plasma even more

I bet most people don't even realise there is a difference, they just walk into Currys and see the slim LCD's with their bright displays and hand over their money.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Its actually good that most people I visit own an LCD, so that when I get home I can appreciate my plasma even more
> 
> I bet most people don't even realise there is a difference, they just walk into Currys and see the slim LCD's with their bright displays and hand over their money.


I'd bet if you took 99% of people and explained the difference, they still wouldn't see it.

I'm not saying they aren't better as I don't have the experience or knowledge to say so.

I've just bought a new TV, yes a LED, but I was judging from what I could see in person. The plasma screens didn't look as good to me as the best LED. I've been told above about conditions and settings.

It does seem that people who own plasma screens are a bit more committed to TVs and settings. It just sounds a bit much to a normal TV user to spend hours tweaking settings.

If the Plasma screens are any better, I highly doubt from 10-12 feet away I would be able to see.

I'd say the better TVs are good enough for us all.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I own both types to be honest, and I guess they both serve a different purpose. 

For the living room I was prepared to spend a fair sized lump of money to get the plasma TV I wanted, its used mainly for films etc in the evening with lights out and in conjunction with my soundbar. But for the bedroom I have an LCD as it was on offer at a good price and fitted the bill. We also have an LCD for the caravan as we needed a small size tv.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have 2 LCD and 1 plasma. The plasma is a bottom of the range panny 37", the 32" LCD in the dining room is panasonic, the 26" in the bedroom is samsung. The Samsung is crap, poor sound and pixilated like hell with sports, the 32" LCD is good but still not as good as a cheap plasma.

There are some nice LCD sets out there but where as a cheap LCD is crap a cheap plasma is still good.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I must confess I thought plasma was rubbished by anyone in the know!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

turboyamaha said:


> I must confess I thought plasma was rubbished by anyone in the know!


You'll find that the opposite is true - enthusiasts and the residential custom installers actually prefer plasma as they could be calibrated to closest match the recognised industry standards for colour/brightness/contrast performance, something that LCD just could not achieve.

Those of us who worked in the industry as it developed remember fondly the pre-HD Panasonic professional 42" plasma displays that needed 2-3 people to safely man-handle into place. These were soon overtaken by Fuji and then Pioneers that were built for performance and delivered stunning picture quality at the time. Unfortunately the world of TVs and mass consumer marketing meant that quality was not appreciated by the majority and eventually price became the dominant selling feature. At the time there were waiting lists for Fuji and Pioneer screens despite their high costs, we could not buy enough to meet the demand for our customers, but this was only for a minuscule high-end customer base prepared to pay for the best performance. Once Fuji and then Pioneer pulled out of the marker we've been left with the best of the rest, but all the manufacturers seemed locked in a race to the bottom to deliver the cheapest TVs, with the upshot that R&D was scaled back massively as there was no profit in creating the best performance. In fact when you look at the losses sustained by Panasonic it's amazing they kept manufacturing TVs for as long as they did!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^ Thats an interesting post, thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I viewed my set in Sevenoakes and also other places with Blueray and other sources through different amps and speakers as well, ended up with the Sony due to size of room and amount of light also looked great , so not all walk into curries and buy. Tell me why only 1 in 10 was plasma? It's down to cost and I know to ex TV engineers both said Plasma panels don't last very long?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I viewed my set in Sevenoakes and also other places with Blueray and other sources through different amps and speakers as well, ended up with the Sony due to size of room and amount of light also looked great , so not all walk into curries and buy. Tell me why only 1 in 10 was plasma? It's down to cost and I know to ex TV engineers both said Plasma panels don't last very long?


I'm hopefully not going to tempt fate, but my Stone Age, power hungry Panasonic 50" original full HD plasma jobby is still running beautifully. The fact it is on most days for a good 5 hours (main tv), it's amazing, it even heats the house in winter  . It has even moved house with us twice and been abused by the kids.

It does tip the scales at 64kgs (iirc), as we weighed it last time we moved.

Maybe they don't make them like they used to?

I have no idea which is currently better in the preset day, but 10 years ago the plasma was king.
Hopefully this plasma will carry on chugging away.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

There's reasons why lcd can never be better than plasma.. here's five  http://m.tech2.com/features/hdtvs/f...-tv-beats-the-pants-off-your-lcdled-tv/872436


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> I viewed my set in Sevenoakes and also other places with Blueray and other sources through different amps and speakers as well, ended up with the Sony due to size of room and amount of light also looked great , so not all walk into curries and buy. Tell me why only 1 in 10 was plasma? It's down to cost and I know to ex TV engineers both said Plasma panels don't last very long?


The reason why LCD/LED sells more is simply clever marketing in the shops and gullible people buying what the salesman pushes their way.
Plasma comes across as dim whilst LCD/LED looks very bright, therefore you get the magpie syndrome, nice bright things and all that.. 
I had a fried who worked in Dixons when it was around, his manager told him to push LED's/LCD's because mark up was higher.
Also LCD's are cheaper than plasma in the same screen size, on average that is..
As for Screen life, what you quoted was also incorrect, 100,000 hours quoted by Panasonic to what they call half live equates to 54 years at 3 hours per day.
Plenty long enough for me and I would certainly say that length of time does not fall into the category of "not lasting long"


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

spursfan said:


> The reason why LCD/LED sells more is simply clever marketing in the shops and gullible people buying what the salesman pushes their way.
> Plasma comes across as dim whilst LCD/LED looks very bright, therefore you get the magpie syndrome, nice bright things and all that..
> I had a fried who worked in Dixons when it was around, his manager told him to push LED's/LCD's because mark up was higher.
> Also LCD's are cheaper than plasma in the same screen size, on average that is..
> ...


So you saying the Pana Plasma for the money i paid for my Sony KDL 55 HX853 far better :doublesho , im not speaking sales people here im speaking TV repair engineers , i would have thought they would know what they are speaking about I was all for Plasma untill pana could not supply me a TV due to supply problems then i viewed the Sony and for a big room with lots of windows hard to beat. And yes i calibrated my tv and had many AV systems over the years using sound meters to set all channels etc, but hey a lot of difference is at source and quality, 54 years out of a Plasma good luck with that one:doublesho


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I currently have three plasma screens (fujitsu and two panasonics) and two lcds (both samsung) so would say I have a balanced opinion. Plasma gives the best picture by far for watching movies, which is usually in the evening with the lights slightly dimmed. The LCDs I have in my kitchen and in smaller living room, both of which TVs are usually used in the daytime and are in rooms with large windows letting light directly onto the screens. LCDs in these rooms works best as the screens are a lot brighter and can cope with the bright sunlight, but the image produced on the LCDs does not seem anywhere near as natural as the plasmas when watching movies. I have all my TV's settings calibrated to close to industry standards using settings from hdtvtest and avforums reviews .
I would always prefer a good plasma screen over LCD for when watching a film. 

I still have my Fujitsu PDS4229EB plasma from 2001 which has been used daily and still works perfectly nearly 13 years on


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I really want to see a properly setup plasma now.

Everyone I've seen in person has never been good enough.That be in people's houses or in reasonably well recognised shops.

That seems to be the problem. Only a very small percentage of people have the ability to extract the potential out of the screens.

If they are so good, why do people have to spend so much time and dedication to study to find settings and still struggle?

The plasma V LED battle is sounding more like, what wax for a white car by the day.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I really want to see a properly setup plasma now.
> 
> Everyone I've seen in person has never been good enough.That be in people's houses or in reasonably well recognised shops.
> 
> ...


You can only calibrate the screen in your room environment using your entire display chain as all elements affect the settings required. That's why AVF refuse to release the calibration settings used when then test screens for Evie's because the variation between displays and the other equipment they are used with can vary considerably making one set of calibration values of little value in making another display in a different environment with different source equipment. The other issue is that the grey scale settings and primary/secondary colour changes can also affect other settings making the process iterative - as soon as you make a change to one value you have to go back and check what other values have been affected by that change.

Trying to use someone else's calibration settings is a bit like using PTG on one car and suggesting that you can use those values on all other cars of the same make/model.

When calibrating, even the amount of light in the room affects the values required which is why some TVs allow a calibrated day and night setting to be stored.

There are a number of professional ISF-approved calibrators in the UK (many are listed on the AVForums website), so you could always drop one or two an email to ask if they have any customers in your area who might be happy to show you their setup.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

shl-kelso said:


> You can only calibrate the screen in your room environment using your entire display chain as all elements affect the settings required. That's why AVF refuse to release the calibration settings used when then test screens for Evie's because the variation between displays and the other equipment they are used with can vary considerably making one set of calibration values of little value in making another display in a different environment with different source equipment. The other issue is that the grey scale settings and primary/secondary colour changes can also affect other settings making the process iterative - as soon as you make a change to one value you have to go back and check what other values have been affected by that change.
> 
> Trying to use someone else's calibration settings is a bit like using PTG on one car and suggesting that you can use those values on all other cars of the same make/model.
> 
> ...


So what happens if you have a gloriously sunny day, or just a dull cloudy day rather than dark?

I just want a TV to work. I don't to sit for hours deciding how much I have to tweak the tv settings based on the angle of the sun and what time of the day it is.

It does sound too much effort, and often pretence to me.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> So what happens if you have a gloriously sunny day, or just a dull cloudy day rather than dark?
> 
> I just want a TV to work. I don't to sit for hours deciding how much I have to tweak the tv settings based on the angle of the sun and what time of the day it is.
> 
> It does sound too much effort, and often pretence to me.


I suppose the same could be said about our OCD with swirls 

The point with calibration is that there are an established set of video standards used by the cinema & TV industry for HD reproduction, REc709, and if you are able to calibrate your display chain to achieve these standards then you are watching the image exactly as the director intended, in terms of colour reproduction, brightness, shadow detail etc. If you are really into these standards you would probably only watch movies etc in a darkened room where light levels were controlled (you can start to see where the OCD element starts to come into play ). If you want to reproduce this level of accuracy for movie watching in the evening but also use the same display for casual TV viewing in a "normal" room during daylight then you would probably want a different set of parameters to prevent the screen looking too dark, but accept that the values are not meeting the standards (not really important when swmbo is watching Corrie or Enders!).

If you are that obsessive about the video reproduction then you'll also most likely have a dedicated surround sound setup with discrete speakers for the surround channels plus a sub or two (or even 4!) and will have spent time making sure the distance measurements and audio levels are set correctly too (maybe even achieving THX Ultra specs if you are really serious).

Mind you this is all starting to get more than a bit off-topic when the original posts were discussing the end of plasma production by Panasonic 

It's still funny to reflect how obsessions in one hobby area can lead to similar traits in other areas too, but not necessarily in all hobbies. I'm serious about my AV system performance although it has to fit into a normal living room environment as I've not been lucky enough to create a "proper" dedicated cinema space. However when it comes to 2-channel music I'm happy listening to Sonos and cannot be bothered with faffing around with "proper" hi-fi systems and the obsessions that can be manifested in those circles.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Kerr said:


> So what happens if you have a gloriously sunny day, or just a dull cloudy day rather than dark?
> 
> I just want a TV to work. I don't to sit for hours deciding how much I have to tweak the tv settings based on the angle of the sun and what time of the day it is.
> 
> It does sound too much effort, and often pretence to me.


Higher end tv's should allow the saving of different picture presets. At the press of a button you can then adjust the picture according to the environment. Mine allows me to have different presets on the each HDMI port.

High end sets should also allow additional adjustments/calibration of settings, above and beyond that of the more basic tv's, to get a much better picture than the standard settings. The option is there to increase the picture quality if you want to.

But for anyone who just wants to unbox their new tv, hang it on the wall and just watch it, they don't really need a top end tv.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The plasma V LED battle is sounding more like, what wax for a white car by the day.


This is spot on.


----------

